# Best Speakers for Computer



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Have done a quick/dirty search in the hardware, random, and this section for speaker reviews, but nothing really of substance was seen [I may be blind tho',,, ]. In any case, I'm looking for some high-quality sounding speakers, max budget of $600 for total system - of course, would rather be lower cost; but main goal is to be able to hear every note as clean, clear, and crisp as possible. Mainly in office room, listening to jazz, blues, rock, new age, bluegrass, classical, etc...

Have looked at the following on various sites [in no particular order]:
Logitech Z5300
Polk Monitor 30s
JBL Encounter 2.1
HK Soundsticks II
Bose Companion III's
Acoustic Energy AEGO M-System

Any thoughts, reviews, opinions, etc. on the above and/or any other sets?


----------



## shadowcat (Oct 19, 2003)

I know an audio-visual installation guy who does high-end home systems and he doesn't like Bose systems. He feels that the "wave" technology warps the sound and it's not "true" sound. I inherited a Bose Wave radio and I think it makes things sound muddy. So, if all Bose speakers are like that, I'd avoid them.

I just bought new speakers (2.1 speakers due to space constraints) but was looking at the Logitech Z5300 and wished I had more space


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

I do audio for a living and I love the Bose----amazing for desktop speakers but very expensive.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

You may be wanting more volume and base .. but I have an earlier version of these .. And I like them..
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=7933686&st=bose&type=product&id=1151657980013


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

The most important thing you can do when looking for speakers is to go out and LISTEN. Checking out reviews is ok but you need to do some leg work ... or should I say some ear work. Hit a few of your local higher end audio shops with your fave CD in hand (I drag around The Dark Side Of The Moon ... and a Robert Cray CD when I have looked) and get them to let you sit down and listen to different sets on the same amplifiers (most reputable shops will let you do this).

As shadowcat mentioned I also find Bose speakers to have a muddy sound and would say the same thing about Cerwin Vega (although awesome base response ... this is why YOUR ear is important, what do you like?) JBL monitors have impressed me but their computer speakers have been less than impressive. Right now I'm using a set of British made Mission 626s that I like a lot (strong point would be clear midrange, good highs, base is ok .... definately not dance music type speakers), before that I had a set of Paisley Loudspeakers (Canadian company ... similar sound to my missions) and prior to that was a set of Tangents (my faves but had them stolen and they are now out of buisness)


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I heard the Bose, 3·2·1™ GS Series II DVD home entertainment system and wow they really sounded great to me and with just the two very small front speaker and that big boom box it was really something.

Like DarqueMist said listed to the speaker with the type of music you like and get something that lots of good highs and lows and play it to see how it plays it and then play it loud. In more loud then you would want to play it so your know the speaker can take it and play it well.

But then again just get the RF-83 Home Theater
$6,394* (System) msrp

http://klipsch.com/products/details/rf-83-home-theater-system.aspx

Opps it has too many numbers $$$ so just pick what you want because (each sold separately). 

I got the Heresy years ago and loved them and they were sold (each sold separately) too.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Agreed - listening to the speakers themselves is definately very critical. However, sometimes its best to narrow down the choices via suggestions such as from what you hear from input and/or reviews, especially when the potential to actually have stores in your area that carry such speakers is limited, and then only option is to order online, if there is little to no desire to drive hours roundtrip to have your ears hear the speakers before buying. And, true eveyone's ears are definately different - I love Boston Acoustics, have for many years, be they house stereo sets or auto speakers. So, if I can find something that can hook up to my iMac and then rock the house w/ some very pleasant sounding speakers,,, oh yea... 

Anyhow, thanks much for the input so far! :up: Have narrowed the above list down to HK, Bose, and Logitech. Thanks


----------



## guitar (Jan 15, 2006)

you need studio monitors and good ones as most commercial speakers change the sound but first you need good soundcard and amplifier good speakers sound crappy if your hardware ain't up to it


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

There are three types of speakers.

1) Bass Reflex ..

2) Satellite/Subwoofer ..

3) Acoustically suspended..

I prefer #3


----------



## Boingo (Apr 1, 2006)

For 5.1s the main set of computer speakers are the Logitech z5500's, the Klipsch Promedia Ultra 5.1s.
For 7.1s it would be the gigaworks s750


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

If you're looking into getting a Receiver and speakers, I would avoid Sony. My uncle just got a new one and it has issues. We've also got a Sony Receiver and it nowhere near hits the abilities of my Pioneer.

My grandmother's got a 2.1 set of Boston Speakers on her machine. I want to abduct them!

They're the type that can make your heart jump with the power they have. I like them. I think they were ~300.00 new.

We've got a set of 130$ JBL Creatures that sound pretty nice, but not nearly as good as others.

My Computer teacher has that Logitech set last year. Sounded AWESOME! That'd probably be a good bet from how they sound.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Joe, so between the BA and the Logitechs, which is your choice?

Which Boston's does your g'ma have?


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

MSM Hobbes said:



> Joe, so between the BA and the Logitechs, which is your choice?
> 
> Which Boston's does your g'ma have?


She has Boston Acoustic BAsomethings.

I think I've gotta go down there this week, so I can check them then. The only way I can think of for finding the model ahead of time is that they came with the upperscale Gateway Performance 550 PCs (this beast was an almost 3500$ machine in 1999 from what I remember) I think I did find them listed with a spec list for that machine at one point.

The Bostons seem to have a lot more 'oomph' and a ton of bass. As I mentioned before, you can feel the power of them.

The Logitechs sounded slightly better, but they didn't get quite as loud and definitely didn't have a woofer that nice (I've yet to find a better one)

Overall, I think I would take the Logitechs, because they still had plenty of power and were 5.1s


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

AH HA!

Boston Acoustics® BA735 speakers

Sounds right

http://sg.nvidia.com/object/IO_20020109_4786.html


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

...and

http://www.epinions.com/pr-Speakers...edia_speaker_system_BA735USB/display_~reviews


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Joe - thanks much! :up:

edit: good grief - $10-25 for these?!?!? wow...


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

JStergis said:


> AH HA!
> 
> Boston Acoustics® BA735 speakers
> 
> ...


I have those speakers...brought em over here to Holland when I moved here in 2002(along with my computer) and they are absolutely fantastic.

MSM,,,just be aware that they are not surround sound,,,,but trust me, with the quality and level they put out, along with the sub woofer...you wont really care. Plus the right channel speaker also has an integrated mic and headphone jack built into it...making for less cables running down to your pc case...

The only thing I had to do, was but a 220 v power pack here, in order to be able to use them. Most of my Dutch visitors are amazed, and envious of the quality the speakers produce.

Best of luck, whatever you decide..


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

paisanol69 said:


> The only thing I had to do, was but a 220 v power pack here, in order to be able to use them. Most of my Dutch visitors are amazed, and envious of the quality the speakers produce.


And let me guess you got the speakers here in the USA but they are made in China but no one over there can buy them.


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

hewee said:


> And let me guess you got the speakers here in the USA but they are made in China but no one over there can buy them.


 Now how on earth did you know that???

:up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Hummmmmm was just guessing paisanol69.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Wow, they must have gone down in price. Awesome speakers though. Totally unbelievable. Incredible woofer.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm at her house now, from what I can tell, they are the ones. They do sound incredible, playing with them a bit.


----------

